# Puppy scrached out ear crop stitching. Plz help!



## jimmy22 (Oct 27, 2011)

My 3 month old puppy's ears were cropped on sunday. He scratched out one of the stitches on the bottom portion of the ear today. What concerns me is that his left ear now has an open wound, again, on the bottom portion of part of his ear that was cut.. It's not necessarily hanging open, but it is slightly separated (inner ear from outer ear) will the ear still close up and heal regularly- just as if the stitches were still in place.. ANY information will be helpful and greatly appreciated.. I've used cotton balls to apply peroxide to his ears and a tad bit of neosporin... Is there any type of ointment recommended to close them back up. How long should this take to heal? Are there any other steps I should take?

thanks again.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Take your dog back to the vet you had the ears cropped at please.*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Agreed with above, You only have 1 shot to get those ears right scar tissue can ruin the look , take him back immediately and get it fixed.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Get him to the vet.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. vet.. and next time, e-collar


----------

